# where to get SR20DET from?....reply please



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

for those of you who have a SR20DET, where did you get it from? I am looking to save up my money and buy one. im looking for one that comes with the ECU, wiring harness(preferebly uncut), and transmission. On Nippon-Motors website it says it comes with the motor and trany, but i dont know if they supply the ECU. I am hoping to pay under 2600 for this. so any help and recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The search dude......use the search


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i used the search...i didnt find anything


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hell... google would bring up a shit load of info as well...


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok.....all i wanted to know about was some reliable companies that i could go through, not about using google, i already new that. i just need to know some facts about companies that bring them to the U.S. and who i should buy from. thats all


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com
www.heavythrottle.com


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

have any good facts about those companies? are they reliable


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

both are one of the MOST reliable sr20det shops in the country


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok thanks..should i go CA18DET or SR20DET? limited money here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what happened to afterdartuning?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> what happened to afterdartuning?


that works too.. there are a couple of places that will get you sr20det front clips


240sxbegginer said:


> ok thanks..should i go CA18DET or SR20DET? limited money here


you can't go wrong with either one.. it's ur call.. there are MANY threads on sr vs ca.. there's one going one right now actually.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

umm. on a gay scale 1 being the least gay and 10 being the gayest ever, i rate this thread as a 33749348.6384^nth power.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

www.ProjectNissan.com

they kick ass! they used to be ProjectSilvia, but they're growing.  he used to only sell front clips, but these days he's selling pre-modded motors w/ a warranty. The will be a bit more expensive than a traditional SR, but you're guaranteed to get everything you need and you can pick what mods you want on it early. give them a call and tell Robert (owner) that you were sent by DNE.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

only gay people call threads gay....ok...all i wanted was some info...and allll you did was screw the thread up....ok. dont post if you wont help.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dude.. i'm sorry, but you know these people and you know these forums... you've been on here quite a few times... ya KNEW some would flame for that question...

but that doesn't mean it needs to continue.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think afterdark even exsist anymore? 
i was looking at afterdarktuning.com and nothing comes up, then i tried looking for it on yahoo and found no luck.. maybe its just me?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not you.. site doesn't work for me either =/


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Fine, I'll recommend the same place I always recommend....

www.jgycustoms.com


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

afterdark is the one that was run by that 18y/o, yeah?

if so, he got in some shit about not coming through with the engines that people already paid him for, he wasn't replying to any e-mails, PMs, threads, phone calls, nothing. and people knew he was online checking his shit because they'd see him replying on other boards, they'd use the "notice of receipt" option with e-mails, etc. 

last i heard, he got the engines, etc. ,etc. but he still hasn't come through. and there were quite a few people who were out a few thousand dollars. so i don't know what's going on.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn that sucks, isn't he like one of the supermods or something at NICO?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ack i got tired of wanting to kno so i found out myself, story sucks bad...

Afterdarktuning and Adam 

here is a comment left on the 240sxforums from Lost_To_A_K-car:

I've maintained polite silence on this matter long enough. I'd post over at NICO but, golly, threads over there about Adam and Afterdark seem to get locked and deleted with remarkable efficiency.

But remember, they're *cough* not covering for him. *cough*

I run a company that builds web sites. Adam needed a web site. So, last November, we struck an exceedingly simple deal. He would supply me with a kickass built CA, and I'd build him a fancy-dandy web site. We were to start work on the site immediately, and the engine would be in my hands sometime in January or February.

In December, we html-ified all of his price lists, FAQs, and other content. The engine wasn't there, but I was unconcerned.

In January, we had the site navigation planned, and all of the pages were wireframed. The engine was delayed due to "shipping problems".

In February, Adam approved a graphic design, and we put it into place. The engine was delayed, still due to "shipping problems".

In March, we launched the site. The engine was still nowhere to be found. I asked Adam to send me a token deposit, and he offered to send me an LSD that he had sitting around. True to his word, a large, heavy box arrived a week or so later. Unfortunately, it contained a standard, open differential, just like the one already on my car. Adam was apologetic, and told me that he'd send me a real LSD with my engine.

Hey, no harm, no foul. Shit, after all, happens.

In April, the engine was still nowhere to be found. He was going to Japan to get engines personally, and he assured me that he'd have something soon. We activated the catalog portion of his site, making the project roughly 90% completed. I left the remaining part turned off, waiting for progress on his end of the agreement.

In May, still no engine. It was apparently in South Carolina, waiting to be shipped to Iowa. I asked Adam to send me a set of Tein HE's and a big pile 'o poly bushings as a deposit. The coilovers were on order, but the bushings were going to take a little longer, but I was still being patient. After all, the engine was what I really wanted. The coilovers and bushings were nice, but represented a small fraction of the value of the work we'd done.

In June, there was still no engine. So, I turned his site off, and laid out specific performance objectives for him to get it turned back on:


"I see a picture of you, sitting on top of a CA. I also want to see a work order for the machine shop showing an itemized listing of the work to be performed on the engine. At that point, I will put up a more flattering home page on your site and turn your email back on. When the engine is sitting in my garage, and I have inspected it, I will reactivate the rest of the site.
OR
"A set of Tien HE's is sitting in my garage, and I have a copy of the order confirmation on the bushings I requested. When I receive the Teins, I will put up a more flattering home page and reactivate your email. When I receive the bushings, I will turn on the rest of the site.
OR
"You send me $7500."

Shortly after that, the coilovers showed up at my house, and I received a copy of the order confirmation for the bushings. I reactivated his splash page, taking down the "suspended for nonpayment" note, as I told him I would. 

In July, still no engine. Apparently, Adam and the warehouse guy had to get their schedules in order to get everything shipped. He told me with great confidence, however, that the engine would be in his possession by the end of the first week of July. By the third week of the month, it still wasn't there. The bushings had also not arrived.

On July 22, he toldme the engine would be delivered "tomorrow morning". Unfortunately, he was out getting doughnuts or something, and he missed the delivery. He promised a picture of the engine on the 24th, though. Definitely.

Suprise, suprise, the picture never showed up.

Finally, on July 31, I received a picture of a very tired-looking Adam sitting in front of a CA. Amazing.

On August 6, the bushings were delivered to him. The next day, he shipped them out to me. He asked if I was putting the web site back up, and I asked him whether or not he had ordered the internals for my engine. 

On August 14, the bushings arrived at my house. I asked him again about the pistons, rods, and engine. He didn't reply.

Finally, on August 20, Adam contacted me. He told me that he was backing out of our agreement, and launching the site himself with another provider. When I explained the finer points of contract law to him, he offered to negotiate a settlement. I replied, asking him what he had in mind, but stressing that I was most interested in getting the motor.

I haven't heard back from him since. Mail sent to him bounces. I can only assume he's in the Bahamas. At least, I hope he is. Defrauding dozens of people only to run away to Wisconsin doesn't make a lot of sense.

I feel really bad for those of you who gave Adam money and saw nothing in return. Compared to you, my situation is much less serious. Still, I'm mulling possible courses of action on this, up to and including dragging him into court. You can't get blood from a stone, though, so I don't know whether or not this is a worthwhile path. For the rest of you, a poster on NICO recently used the word "larceny", and I encourage the rest of you to follow up on that.

We should all take a moment to thank Neo for allowing threads like this to exist here. It lends an air of detachment and credibility to 240sxforums that NICO has been sorely lacking regarding this matter.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

glad i wasn't a big fan of afterdark tuning..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i was, they were cheap


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahaha u ddin't order anything from them did you??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahha no i don't got the cash to order stuff that makes my car go fast current mods:

1) cup holder $10 US (not canadian  )
2) $2.80 sleepy eye ( i don't even put sleepy eyes on a lot)

hopefully i'll get my sound stuff after x-mas then show it off in a thread  (i'll send u pics first so  )


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm going through the same thing with Flash Options. Been waiting since May. Only they have "customs problems". If i could only turn back the hands of time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

*Where to get the SR20DET*

If you're in Southern California, you can get SR20DET clips or an entire conversion from LS Automotive

http://www.lsauto.com

-Alco


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

a lot of small companies like AfterDark and such get their engines from ANOTHER company that receives mass loads of engines in on a regular basis. one great example of those kinds of shops is Venus-Auto located right here in my good ol' town of Sacramento. that's the main place that AfterDark got engines from. that's why whenever dealing with such high priced items that you can't take right away, ALWAYS put it in writing. it'll save your ass in the long run. 

i'm guessing that web-designer guy was smart and put it in writing.


----------

